# Ruth Moschner, Britt Hagedorn & Christina Surer - Team Traumfrauen @ Wiesn Hits 2008



## Tokko (28 Sep. 2008)

*Download:*

http://rapidshare.com/files/1491976..._Christina_Surer_Team_Traumfrauen_SC_X264.mp4
​
*Thx to SnoopyScan*
.


----------



## Katzun (1 Okt. 2008)

:thx:


----------



## k-em (2 Okt. 2008)

beide frauen sehr schön.


----------



## Spitfire (13 Sep. 2009)

Dankeschön für Ruth.


----------



## lisaplenske (18 Feb. 2011)

Danke für beide


----------



## gerije (1 Mai 2011)

Glaubt ihr das Ruth hängetitten hat??? Hat jemand Bilder wo man auch die Brüste ganz sieht? alo mit nippel?


----------



## G3GTSp (21 Juli 2011)

danke für die 3 hübschen


----------



## luker (29 Okt. 2012)

Vielen dank für die schöne Schweizerin


----------



## punkerali (17 Nov. 2012)

alle drei zusammen...


----------



## spiderfrank104 (20 Nov. 2012)

She is such a babe


----------



## Flow92 (1 Dez. 2012)

hammer frauen danke


----------



## toneeee (2 Dez. 2012)

6x Danke -


----------



## krasavec25 (2 Dez. 2012)

schone caps


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

danke für die Drei


----------



## Mrbf4eal (12 Dez. 2012)

Did anbody see her at " Promi Kocharena"? She looked amazing


----------

